# [fotd]: antiqued amber



## lipshock (Jan 6, 2008)

.....


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeousness!!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Sorry, no closed eyes shot._

 
Ahhh.....

I love the natural look on you and the lips are perfection....


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful! This looks very flattering on you!


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow , your makeup is always amazing , the colors look great on you


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 6, 2008)

ahhhh sooo pretty!!!!when i saw that u posted i got so excited!!! lol i loove it soo much!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 6, 2008)

Flawless!!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 6, 2008)

Natural suits you very well!  You look beautiful!


----------



## NaturallyME (Jan 6, 2008)

Lookin good as always


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree that this natural look is amazing on you!! You have like... perfect skin & not to mention that youre just drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## nikki (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 6, 2008)

You are GORGEOUS!!!!  I love this look!!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 6, 2008)

Well done, as usual!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 6, 2008)

u r so pretty! i love your fotd posts


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jan 6, 2008)

You're so pretty! Absolutely flawless!


----------



## nunu (Jan 7, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## RobinG (Jan 7, 2008)

Very pretty I need to stop in the store when you work.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 7, 2008)

As always I wait for your FOTDs, and am never disappointed.  I love this look on you.  Beautiful!  Perfect skin and skills, skills, skills.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 8, 2008)

I love all of your looks! How do you make the colors so vibrant?


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 8, 2008)

Very Pretty as usual


----------



## Jot (Jan 8, 2008)

amazing - your make up is perfect. you look like a model


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jan 8, 2008)

This look definitely suits you! Flawless!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 8, 2008)

absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## mandragora (Jan 8, 2008)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 8, 2008)

Flawless!! And your skin is amazing!


----------



## tiffdultimate (Jan 8, 2008)

Very pretty! You have awesome skin.


----------



## This Is Mine (Jan 8, 2008)

Lovely


----------



## kaneda (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful!  You always look great in your fotd and the 'natural' look is really working for you


----------



## fingie (Jan 12, 2008)

perfection.


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Feb 21, 2008)

defo gonna try this one!! its gorgeoussss!


----------



## magmunnen (Feb 22, 2008)

wow, those eyes!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 22, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 22, 2008)

what a stunner !


----------



## Ciara (Feb 22, 2008)

you are gorgeous
simply flawless


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 23, 2008)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 23, 2008)

*~*You look beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## aziza (Feb 23, 2008)

I love this...especially the cheeks. I noticed that anything layered over Raizin is awesome.


----------



## Rene (Jul 27, 2008)

I love it. Your makeup always looks so flawless.


----------



## Emmi (Jul 27, 2008)

You look like a doll!! Your skin looks so flawless!! Love this look on you.


----------



## Lessandes (Jul 27, 2008)

I want your skin °_°


----------



## midget (Jul 27, 2008)

I just posted a look kind of like this haha. I love yours!! Perfect! And why aren't you on youtube anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my favorite


----------



## animacani (Jul 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! You have to start making tuts on youtube again!


----------



## aimee (Jul 28, 2008)

ok you're super pretty
the make up is perfect it complements your skintone so well
and your skin is flawless (im jealous lol)
*claps*


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 28, 2008)

This is beautiful and....stray hairs.... where????  Great job!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 28, 2008)

YOU ARE GORRRRGEOUS!!!!! and your makeup (and brows) are FLAWLESS! holy gawsh girl!


----------



## laurennoel (Jul 28, 2008)

you are so beautiful! i love the bronzy colors on you.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 28, 2008)

I love this look on you.  I've missed your FOTD's....gimme, gimme, gimme more!!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jul 29, 2008)

Beautiful as always


----------



## nicoleh619 (Aug 5, 2008)

So pretty!!! You are missed and you know why ;-) anyway you look very glowy and soft in the pics. Love it.


----------



## zerin (Aug 5, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 5, 2008)

The makeup is amazing and you are flawless!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 5, 2008)

Stunning.


----------

